# Using tannins from Manzanita Driftwood



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have been planning to produce my own fert solutions for quite sometime now. However, after I recieved my package from Manzanita Burlworks (impressed with the pieces btw!), I discovered that when soaking the wood, it released tannins right away. 

I was wondering if I could save the tannins and mix them into a fert solutions along with Greg Watson's ferts? will it be any different than using regular distilled water? better? please let me know, thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Tannins mixed in tap water in no way resemble distilled water. I would use that water to water house plants.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

All that you have is water with tannis in it, good for breeding some fish, apistos, neons ect. No real value to plants


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok, thank you for the responses.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How long does it take the tannins to go away though? Sorry for the hijack John. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think you have to use a carbon filter to remove the tannins, if you want to not have them. I don't think they go away otherwise. And, while there in the water, they interfere with measuring CO2 using the KH/pH tables.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

From what I read, it takes on average about 3-4 weeks for the tannins to completely go away from the Manzanita wood, or at least until it's not noticable. This bolds well, since most of the wood needs to be soak that long to sink it. More concrete info from me later, as I have yet to begin soaking the manzanita branches.

-John N.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Roy has been able to soak and sink the manzanita driftwood within 3 days. I asked him how? and he said to use very hot water, and change the water 3-4 times a day. I am doing what he is doing and hope that I will be able to complete the task within a week or two if not shorter. Be sure to scrub the wood very well aswell, this prevents any mold from growing on the wood.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The hot water works, it works with malaysian wood too.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Boiling the wood and letting it cool in the liquid speeds up the sinking process. The pores in the wood are swelled by the heat allowing the water to permeate quicker. Boiling also causes the tannins to leach out quicker and usually requires multiple changes to water in the pot. Be aware that this is not exactly the best smelling thing in the house. Others my not appreciate the scent of boiled wood.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I didnt boil my malaysian wood and its been leaching tannins for the past 4 months and shows little sign of leeching out completely....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It'd have to agree that the smell is so bad...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have only been soaking my wood for 2 days and all the tannings seems to be gone. I've done 4 water changes through the day, this will be the 3rd day. All I really need now is to get the wood to sink.


----------

